# logout in jsp



## housefrau (5. Jun 2005)

hallo, weiss jemand wo ich eine vorlage für eine logout funktion für java server pages finde?? habe in meinem buch nur eine login funktion und im internet finde ich leider áuch nix.bin um jede hilfe dankbar, da ich leider kein programmier könner bin


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

es gibt keine logout funktion (wenn du http-authentifizierung verwendest)

ansonsten die session zerstören 

wie sieht denn deine login-funktion aus?


----------



## Kampfsenf (6. Jun 2005)

also mein login code schaut so aus...
eine session hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht, aber das werde ich dann wohl noch einbauen müssen, oder?




```
<%@ page contentType="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" language="java" import="java.sql.*" errorPage="" %>
<%
	String user,password;
	String pw=request.getParameter("pass");
	
	try {
		Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/partner", "", "");
		Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
		String sql="select * from user where username like '"+benutzerName+"'";
		ResultSet res=stmt.executeQuery(sql);
		res.first();
		user=res.getString(1);
		if(benutzerName.equals(user)) {
			password=res.getString(2);
			if(pw.equals(password)) {
				out.println("

Hallo " +benutzerName +  "! Login erfogreich</p>");
				
			} 
			else {
				out.println("Falsches Passwort
");
				out.println("[url='login.html']Nochmal[/url]");
			}
		}
				
		else {
			out.println("Falscher Benutzername
");
			out.println("[url='login.html']Nochmal[/url]");
		}
	}
						
	catch(ClassNotFoundException err) {
		out.println("DB-Treiber nicht gefunden");
		out.println(err);
	}    
	
	catch(SQLException err) {
		out.println("Connect nicht möglich");
		out.println(err);
	}   
%>
```
[/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

na ja, wenn man sich bisher nur auf eine Seite einloggen kann, dann brauchst du ja wirklich noch keine logout funktion


----------



## Kampfsenf (6. Jun 2005)

also man kann ja dann wenn man eingeloggt ist, auf weitere seiten klicken.
verstehe grad nicht ganz was du meinst


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jun 2005)

du musst ja irgendwie am Server den Status des Clients speichern, sonst muss er sich ja auf jeder Seite neu anmelden

-> via HTTP (dann stehts immer im Header und du kannst den Benutzer nicht ausloggen)

-> über Serverseitig gespeicherte Session, diese dann zum logout zerstören

so wies bei dir ist, kann man ja immer auf andere Seiten klicken??


----------



## Kampfsenf (7. Jun 2005)

ja genau, man kann auf jede seite klicken


----------

